# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  วิธีการเลือกครีมบำรุงผิวหน้าให้เหมาะกับสภาพผิว

## nnoch987

ครีมทาหน้า ริ้วรอยที่เกิดขึ้นบริเวณผิวหนังแต่ละคนจะมีลักษณะตื้นลึกและ
ความมากน้อยแตกต่างกัน ริ้วรอยจะเริ่มเกิดขึ้นเมื่ออายุประมาณ มากกว่า25 ปี จะปรากฎชัดที่ใบ
หน้าก่อน ซึ่งบริเวณที่เห็นเด่นชัดคือบริเวณรอบดวงตา หางตา ปาก และหน้าผาก และจะเปลี่ยนแปลงมากยิ่งขึ้นเมื่ออายุ
เพิ่มขึ้น  ริ้วรอยจะมีชัดเจนขึ้นและลึกขึ้น พร้อมกับผิวหน้าที่แลดูหยาบกร้าน หย่อนยาน 
อันเนื่องมาจากส่วนประกอบในชั้นต่าง ๆ ของผิวหนังเริ่มเปลี่ยนไปนั่นเอง




วิธีการแห่งริ้วรอยเกิดขึ้นได้กับทุกคน ขึ้นอยู่กับปัจจัยต่าง ๆ อาทิ อาหาร น้ำ อากาศ มลภาวะ ความชื้น แสงแดด 
สารเคมี และพฤติกรรมการใช้ชีวิตประจำวันของแต่ละคน ดังนั้นเมื่อมีอายุเพิ่มขึ้น การใช้ครีมบำรุงผิวหน้าจึงกลายเป็นสิ่งจำเป็นในชีวิต
ประจำวันของแต่ละคนไปแล้ว โดยเฉพาะผู้หญิงวัย ย่างเข้า30 ครีมบำรุงผิวหน้ามีด้วยกันหลากหลายชนิด 
พร้อมกับคุณสมบัติที่แตกต่างกันไป แต่ในปัจจุบันผู้บริโภคจะนิยมเลือกซื้อครีมบำรุงผิวหน้าที่มีคุณสมบัติหลายอย่างในหนึ่งเดียว แต่
ก่อนที่คุณจะได้รู้เคล็ดลับในการเลือกซื้อครีมบำรุงผิวหน้า เรามาทำความรู้จักผิวหน้าแต่ละประเภท เพื่อที่จะได้รู้ด้วยค่ะว่าสภาพผิวของ
คุณเองเป็นแบบไหน จะได้รู้จักเลือกใช้ผลิตภัณฑ์บำรุงผิวหน้า รวมถึงการดูแลผิวหน้าให้เหมาะสมค่ะ Hybeauty Abalone




ลักษณะผิวมี 5 ประเภท ประกอบด้วย




*ผิวธรรมดา*
คนที่มีผิวธรรมดานับว่าเป็นคนที่ดีกว่าลักษณะอื่น เพราะมักจะไม่ค่อยมีปัญหาผิวหน้า ผิวธรรมดาจะมีความ
เรียบเนียน และความยืดหยุ่นดี มีรูขุมขนละเอียด เมื่ออากาศร้อนผิวจะไม่มันเยิ้ม และไม่แห้งเป็นขุยเมื่ออากาศเย็น
การดูแลรักษาผิวธรรมดาทำได้ง่ายๆ โดยการใช้ครีมบำรุงที่มีส่วนผสมของมอยส์เจอไรเซอร์ที่ให้ความชุ่ม
ชื้นเป็น ประจำ ทำความสะอาดผิวหน้าด้วยโฟม หรือสบู่อ่อนๆ และในเวลากลางวันควรทาครีมกันแดดป้องกันก่อนออกจากบ้านทุกครั้ง




*ผิวแห้ง*
ผิวแห้งมีข้อดีคือเป็นผิวที่มีเรียบเนียนมาก รูขุมขนเล็กกระชับ ไม่ค่อยเจอปัญหาสิวเสี้ยน แต่เนื่องจากผิว
แห้งเป็นผิวที่ขาดความชุ่มชื้นจึงทำให้ลอกเป็นขุยง่าย และ เกิดริ้วรอยได้เร็วกว่าผิวประเภทอื่น
การดูแลผิวแห้งจึงต้องให้ความทะนุถนอมและใส่ใจมากเป็นอย่างยิ่ง ควรหลีกเลี่ยงสภาวะที่ทำให้เกิดความรุนแรงต่อผิว เช่น การ
สัมผัสแสงแดดเป็นเวลานานๆ การสัมผัสอากาศร้อนหรือเย็นเกินไป การล้างหน้าอย่างรุนแรง การทำซาวน่า และการใช้น้ำอุ่นล้างหน้า
เป็นประจำ ล้วนเป็นตัวการทำร้ายผิวแห้งให้เกิดริ้วรอยได้เร็วขึ้นทั้งสิ้น
ผิวแห้งควรเลือกใช้ครีมบำรุงผิวที่มีมอยส์เจอร์ไรเซอร์ นม และโยเกิร์ต เพราะจะช่วยสร้างความชุ่มชื้น และช่วยป้องกันการเกิดริ้วรอยได้ 
การทำความสะอาดผิวหน้าก็ควรเลือกใช้โฟมหรือสบู่อ่อนๆ ที่มีค่า pH ใกล้ เคียงกับสภาพผิว และต้องล้างอย่างเบามือเท่านั้น การทำ
ความสะอาดเครื่องสำอางก็ควรเลือกใช้ผลิตภัณฑ์ที่มีส่วนผสมของน้ำ หรือน้ำแร่ หรือโคลด์ครีมซึ่งอ่อนโยนต่อผิว




*ผิวมัน*
เป็นผิวที่สังเกตได้ง่าย คนมีผิวมันจะมีรูขุมขนกว้าง ไม่เรียบเนียน รูขุมขนที่ผิวจะดูคล้ายผิวส้ม ซึ่งก่อให้เกิดการขับน้ำมันออก
มาจากผิวมากผิดปกติทำให้ผิวหน้าดูมันเยิ้ม เกิดปัญหาสิวเสี้ยน และสิวอุดตันได้ง่ายกว่าผิวประเภทอื่นๆ ผู้ที่มีผิวมันจึงควรเลือกใช้
ผลิตภัณฑ์ที่ไม่มีน้ำมัน หรือมอยส์เจอร์ไรเซอร์มากนัก เพราะผิวที่มันมากสามารถให้ความชุ่มชื้นแก่ผิวได้ดีในระดับหนึ่งอยู่แล้ว
การทำความสะอาดผิวมัน ควรล้างหน้าด้วยโฟม หรือสบู่อ่อนๆ 2-3 ครั้ง ต่อวัน ก็เพียงพอแล้ว คนทั่วไปมักเข้าใจผิดว่าผิวมันต้องล้างหน้า
บ่อยๆ จึงจะสะอาดและลดความมัน แต่ความเป็นจริงการล้างหน้าบ่อยๆ จะเป็นการทำให้หน้าแห้งได้ง่าย เพราะน้ำจะชะล้างเอาน้ำมัน
ธรรมชาติที่ให้ความชุ่มชื้นแก่ผิวออกไปจนหมด ทำให้ผิวเกิดการระคายเคืองได้




*ผิวบอบบาง*
โดยส่วนมากแล้วผู้ที่มีผิวบอบบางมักมีกรรมพันธุ์เป็นโรคภูมิแพ้ รวมถึงมีผิวแห้งอีกด้วย คนที่มีผิวบอบบางมักแพ้
ผลิตภัณฑ์ ที่ใช้กับผิวได้บ่อย มักมีอาการผื่นคัน เป็นสิว หรือเกิดรอยไหม้ได้ง่าย จึงเป็นผิวที่ควรได้รับการดูแลเป็นพิเศษ และเลือกใช้
ผลิตภัณฑ์ที่มีความอ่อนโยนและเสริมสร้างความแข็งแรงให้เซลล์ผิว เป็นหลัก




*ผิวผสม*
คนไทยส่วนมากมักมีผิวผสม ซึ่งเป็นผิวที่มีความยุ่งยากในการดูแล เพราะลักษณะของผิวจะมีหลากหลายประเภทผสมกัน ส่วน
ใหญ่ผู้ที่มีผิวผสมมักมีบริเวณแก้มแห้งเป็นขุย ส่วนบริเวณทีโซนมีความมันเกินความจำเป็น การดูแลผิวผสมจึงต้องเลือกใช้ผลิตภัณฑ์ให้
เหมาะสมกับสภาพผิว ซึ่งมีการเปลี่ยนแปลงตามสภาพภูมิอากาศด้วย
หากเรามีความเข้าใจการดูแลผิวผสมก็จะไม่ยุ่งยากเกินไปนัก การทำความสะอาดผิวสามารถเลือกใช้ผลิตภัณฑ์ที่เหมาะสำหรับผิวมันได้
ในยามค่ำ คืน และเลือกใช้ผลิตภัณฑ์ที่เหมาะสำหรับผิวแห้งในยามเช้า เนื่องจากเวลาเย็นผิวหน้าที่ผ่านมลภาวะมาทั้งวันควรได้รับการ
ทำความสะอาด อย่างเต็มที่ ส่วนการเลือกใช้ผลิตภัณฑ์บำรุงผิวนั้น ผิวผสมสามารถเลือกใช้ผลิตภัณฑ์บำรุงผิวที่ให้ความชุ่มชื้นอย่างเต็มที่
ในยาม กลางคืน และเลือกผลิตภัณฑ์ที่ให้ความชุ่มชื้นพอเหมาะในเวลากลางวัน




ทำความเข้าใจกับประเภทผิวหน้าทั้ง 5 ประเภท แล้วลองอ่านดู
นะคะว่าคุณมีผิวหน้าจัดอยู่ในกลุ่มไหน เมื่อเช็คกันได้แล้ว ก็จะได้เลือกวิธีการดูแลผิวที่เหมาะกับประเภทผิวของ
ตัวเองอย่างแท้จริง เพื่อผิวสวย หน้าใส ดูผิวสูขภาพดี

----------


## nnoch987

ดันหน่อยครับ UPPPPPPPP

----------


## nnoch987

ขอดันหน่อยครับ UPPPPPPPP

----------


## nnoch987

UPPPPP หน่อยครับ

----------


## nnoch987

ขอดันหน่อยจ้าาาา

----------


## nnoch987

ขอ Uppp หน่อยครับ

----------


## nnoch987

Upppp หน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ขอดันหน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ดันหน่อยจ้าาาา Upppppp

----------


## nnoch987

Uppp หน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ขอดันหน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ขอดันหน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ขอ Uppppp หน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ขอดันหน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ขอดันหน่อยจ้าาา

----------


## nnoch987

ขอดันหน่อยจ้าาาา Upppp

----------


## nnoch987

Uppp หน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ขอดันหน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ขอดันหน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ขอ Uppp หน่อยครับ

----------


## nnoch987

ขอดันหน่อยครับ

----------


## nnoch987

ขอดันหน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ขอ Uppp หน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ขอดันหน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ดันหน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ขอดันหน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ขอ up หน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ขอดันหน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ขอดันหน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ขอดันหน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ขอดันหน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ขอดันหน่อยจ้า

----------


## nnoch987

ขอดันหน่อยจ้า

----------

